# any benefit of combining ghrp-2 and ghrp-6



## stylus187 (Jul 28, 2010)

Is there any reasonable benefit of doing ghrp-6 in the am, and ghrp-2 in the pm? Im out of my grf1-29. Is it also a waste of time in doing the ghrp's alone. Im also running these peps after a few kits of hgh. If not experienced please do not reply.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 28, 2010)

Most of that reasoning has to do with the hunger factor. GHRP-6 makes you incredibly hungry therefore first thing in the moring makes sense so it helps kick in your appetite. At nite you do not want to go to bed feeling like you could eat the side of a cow. No it is not a waste of tme and money, I just believe that the "combo" CJC and GHRP work great synergistically together.  GHRP by themselves are ok but with CJC it creates a powerful dynamic to produce GH naturally.  If you have any further questions feel free to call me directly bro...


----------



## Perdido (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not a waste using ghrp's alone. They work quite well alone. 
AM and PM dosing is fine if you don't mind the ghrelin effect keeping you opening the refrigerator door all day and night looking for something to eat.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 28, 2010)

Genesis Peptides said:


> Most of that reasoning has to do with the hunger factor. GHRP-6 makes you incredibly hungry therefore first thing in the moring makes sense so it helps kick in your appetite. At nite you do not want to go to bed feeling like you could eat the side of a cow. No it is not a waste of tme and money, I just believe that the "combo" CJC and GHRP work great synergistically together.  GHRP by themselves are ok but with CJC it creates a powerful dynamic to produce GH naturally.  If you have any further questions feel free to call me directly bro...



I'd stay away from CJC1295. Check out Dat's forum for some expert advice from someone who's not trying to sell you something you don't need.


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 28, 2010)

rahaas said:


> It's not a waste using ghrp's alone. They work quite well alone.
> AM and PM dosing is fine if you don't mind the ghrelin effect keeping you opening the refrigerator door all day and night looking for something to eat.


 that was the theory behind it. 6 in the am  100mcgs, mid afternoon ghrp2, and evening ghrp2, this due to not wanting to wake up in the night and destroy the fridge because the ghrp-6 makes me way tooooooo hungry. thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Perdido (Jul 29, 2010)

Both are ghrelin mimics that will make you hungry in larger dosages and also are known to increase cortisol and prolactin so best used in moderation.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 29, 2010)

*Arrows???*

Rahaas, obviously you have never taken GHRP-2, you do not get hungry with 2 only with 6, and while we are on the subject I speak with Dat and where in his forum does he NOT advocate the idea of taking CJC and GHRP together. I am quite sure you are aware of the fact that you cannot just take one (either ghrp or cjc) if you are taking IGF with it. I am not trying to sell you or anybody else anything I thing my degrees in Bio-chem speak for themselves and the fact that I've been studying peptides for years allows me to speak with a modicum of knowledge that is a tad above what most people have. My education on peps does not come from the internet it comes from the lab and empirical evidence........how about you .......where does yours come from an internet web site


----------



## Perdido (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm on GHRP 2 right now PM dosing 100 mcg. Show me where it is recommended to use cjc1295 & ghrp 2 or 6 over grf & ghrp 2 or 6 and I'll gladly offer an apology for my erroneous advice.

BTW: yes I do get some of my information (or misinformation) from the internet, well that's because that's where it is located.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 30, 2010)

GRF......WHAT??? GRF is an ambiguous term, why don't you tell me about GRF........ you are taking GRF in it's purest form and who makes that. Be careful here b/c I know who manufactures what and just b/c a label says GRF which by the way I do not believe anyone out there sells just GRF because it is an acronym. There is a very fine line between when you say GRF & CJC, unless of course coming from the person who didn't know what a GH bleed is........ maybe when you learn a few things about peps come back and try and prove your point to me. As far as an apology save it I wouldn't want it anyways. Only the ignorant critisize what they are incapable of understanding. As far as showing you anything I do not have to prove anything to you or anybody else, do your own research like I have done and maybe after 4-5 years of studying peps and their interaction with the human body, then and only then will I speak to you about something you know very little of. Just b/c you come at me with some third party info doesn't mean it to be necessarily truthful. Does that mean you are so naive' that you believe everything you read on the internet. All the info you gained is from your own studies or something you read that someone else interepretted from some university study. Stop and don't even answer b/c I already know the answer


----------



## Perdido (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice professional demeanor. I would buy a peptide from you if you where the last supplier left.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 30, 2010)

So you can get on here and cast aspersions to someone else about me that you know nothing about say things to people that are incorrect about peps and the minute someone corrects you and puts the shoe back on the other foot you start to get all tender and hurt. So, in other words you live life by a double standard it's alright for you to say whatever you want to say and the minute someone proves you wrong or tries to correct you you are incapable of taking criticism. Why is that are you one of  those people that HAVE TO BE RIGHT 24HR A DAY 365 DAYS A YEAR. So, when you tell someone that I am just trying to sell them something without knowing ME that is ok in your world , when fact is I was and am 100% correct with what I told him about CJC and GHRP working together. Maybe you should go back and read what DAT says about that. I love guys like you who live their lives by it's ok for you to talk greasy about me and not ok for me to prove you wrong and flip the script back on you. Just b/c I chose to not split hairs with you over something ridiculous as 2 peps and show you you are wrong you get in your feelings and start attacking my company and my "DEMEANOR" or lack thereof. Did I say anything about how assinine and juevenile you sound b/c I wanted to show you wrong,no before you dispense advise to other members of this board sit back and reasearch exactly what it is you are saying then if someone proves you wrong be a MAN and step back and say my bad . Grow up !


----------



## Perdido (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm perfectly capable of taking criticism, as a matter of a fact I'm quite good at it. I have no credentials nor make no claims to be an expert and am often wrong.
It is odd that you claim to be the expert yet are unwilling to give exact details with any sort of backing proving me wrong.
So Mr. Expert: Where and under what circumstances is it stated that CJC1295 should be used over modified GRF 1- 29 when both are used in conjunction with GHRP 2 or 6?
References please.


----------



## sicilian659 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Whoa !!!*

I am in the corner with Genesis on this one. You owe that man an apology.You are very wrong on this. It is apparent you know nothing of him or his company been buying peptides from him for 5 months and without a doubt he has the best quality and service around.


----------



## Perdido (Jul 30, 2010)

sicilian659 said:


> I am in the corner with Genesis on this one. You owe that man an apology.You are very wrong on this. It is apparent you know nothing of him or his company been buying peptides from him for 5 months and without a doubt he has the best quality and service around.



I'm not doubting his quality or his service just trying to get the facts on cjc1295. This is the internet, can't believe everything anyone says on the internet can we?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 3, 2010)

What happened to the expert?


----------

